
What I discovered from interviewing imprisoned ISIS fighters - the_duck
http://www.thenation.com/article/what-i-discovered-from-interviewing-isis-prisoners/
======
PeterWhittaker
The $1,000,000 quote: _﻿ “The Americans came,” he said. “They took away
Saddam, but they also took away our security. I didn’t like Saddam, we were
starving then, but at least we didn’t have war. When you came here, the civil
war started.”_

